# Home Insurance for club members (CK scheme)



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*Home Insurance for club members*

Though we're well known as a provider of car insurance to car club/forum members and that's the reason we're working with this forum, *Chris Knott does have good rates for Home Insurance too*.

You'll receive the usual Chris Knott benefits, such as personal service, independent expert advice, ongoing support, ease of access, etc for your home insurance when you ask us to quote.

We're currently signing up *40%* of Home Insurance quotes, so it really is worth giving us a call for a quote on your buildings and/or contents cover when it falls due. Call our Home Insurance team on *0800 917 2274* (or 01424 200477) and find out how much you could save by switching to Chris Knott.

Our Home Insurance Manager gets particularly excited when he hears that a customer has their cover with their bank/building society as he knows he can normally save them quite a bit more money.

There are extra discounts for existing clients too - £20 OFF when you switch to Chris Knott Home Insurance if you have one car insured with us, £50 OFF if you have more than one car with us.

So make sure you call us for a quote when the time comes and remember - the Chris Knott Club scheme is not just for cars!

************************
*HOME Insurance Testimonial:*
_"I would recommend you speak to Chris Knott for other types of insurance too. I recently moved my House Insurance and saved over £900  - with my car insurance that's £1400 I've saved this year by moving over."_ *NeRo, zroadster.org*
************************

best,
Nick


----------

